
Free Terminal, Git, HTML, CSS, and JavaScript Courses - eschoppik
https://www.rithmschool.com/free-courses
======
geezerjay
The article on Git doesn't even cover the basics covered in Atlassian's
"Getting started" Git tutorial.

[https://www.atlassian.com/git/tutorials/](https://www.atlassian.com/git/tutorials/)

Then there's the unexplainable lesson estimates, where a tutorial consisting
of 3 sections, each comprisiing a dozen paragraphs and couple of commands
typed in a terminal, somehow is expected to take 2-3 hours to finish.

Anyone interested in Gi can do much better with a simple google search on Git
tutorials. Even wikibooks has better content than this site.

------
belceballos
This is a great free resource, progression makes a lot of sense and it doesn’t
hold your hand too much. I tried the HTML and CSS one and it rocks!

------
thwang
Love it, I'd say it preps beginners well. Got an idea for when the advanced
stuff will be out?

------
time_line
Great stuff!

